# Show me your Paul H Pen vise set up



## mavrick1903 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm expecting mine soon (Thanks Paul!) and am looking for suggestions on mounting material, and design. I've looked through some of the prior Paul Vise threads and would like to make sure I'm getting all the ideas I can. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 9, 2007)

I too am anxiously awaiting the arrival of the famous PH vise. I intend to get a piece of phenolic faced plywood.
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=3958
I need some for another project so the cost will be offset.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's mine. The base is 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood. The wood under the blank is scraps of anything to prevent blowout. The black levers are cam-lock types that I got from Lee Valley. I use a piece of drill rod in the chuck to line up the vise with the quill and lock it into place. 





<br />

Edit in: I forgot to mention that since I use a fair amount of water when drilling acrylics I put a few coats of WB poly on the wood base to protect it.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 9, 2007)

George Thanks for showing your setup. I also was told by Paul that mine should be ready soon so I am going to get building my drill press table.[]


----------



## JimGo (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow George!  That's a masterpiece unto itself!  Mine is simply attached to a piece of MDF, and I clamp it in place on my drill press's table.


----------



## cigarman (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out this drill press table.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7827

It is what I am using for my PH Vise.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 9, 2007)

Tom, I had eyed up the one at Penn State for a while; the Grizzly is more in my price range!  Thanks!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is mine. Attached to a piece of real nice hard mesquite and clamped down real good. Reminds me of my ol Timex.......

Takes a licken and keeps on tickin []





<br />

edit, Hey I just noticed....I want one of the new fangle handles ! [:0]


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anthony, I can't find the mesquite, what happened to it[]


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's mine.  The 4x4 is not a recommendation.  I have plans to replace it with a 3/4-inch piece of MDF soon.





The round drill press table has cross-ways slots that a 1/2-inch machinist t-nut fits into, so I made short fore/aft slots in the 3/4 inch plywood that holds it down.  This allows adjusting to just where I want it for odd shaped or odd size blanks (deer antler).





Hoping this helps...


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's my set-up.  I used some scrap sapele and cut out the front, for easier extraction of the blank.  I should probably use a backer piece of wood so I don't get blow-out at the bottom.  I love my vise.  

Anthony,
Wow, I don't feel so bad about my shop now.  I haven't shoveled it out lately.[]

George, 
Wow, your set-up is similar to mine, but much nicer.  Way to go.

Rob


----------



## mewell (Mar 14, 2007)

These are on sale (again) at HF for $2.99... MUCH better than the sliding wood clamps that I was using[]


----------



## JimGo (Mar 14, 2007)

Did anyone else notice Rob's subtle gloat?  "A scrap piece of Sapele". [:0]


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 14, 2007)

I did not know that there was such a thing.[]

Mike


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 14, 2007)

Believe me guys, you would have called it scrap too.  The board had more cracks than:
A.  Don Rickles

B. Mt. St. Helens

C.  An ice rink, after I've walked on it

The answer is all of the above.  It actually arrived from the vendor in two pieces, split down the middle.  Important note:  He's no longer MY vendor...[]

Rob


----------

